#ubuntu-website 2009-05-11
<SiDi> hi
<MTecknology> hi
<MTecknology> doesn't look like I'm going to get any support for that module :(
<SiDi> why do you think so ?
<MTecknology> lack of any reply
<MTecknology> I'll continue to wait hopefully though :)
<SiDi> newz can take some time to answer :P he's a busy man
<MTecknology> I suppose - Canonical is busy beyond belief - isn't it
<SiDi> Seeing the length of their job offers page i'd say yes :)
<MTecknology> SiDi: you should help me write a new module... this thing is a lot harder than I expected it would be :)
<SiDi> i've never coded any drupal module :) and didn't do php for a good year now
<SiDi> (and ive got an arithmeticae exam tomorrow, too XD)
<MTecknology> fun
<SiDi> Yeh. I'm sorry but i won't have free time before June for new projects :) and i'm confident you'll have finished your module by then
<MTecknology> The way drupal handle SQL is confusing the crap outta me. I'm not an incredibly experienced php or sql coder. I've never been an advanced coder in anything. Now I'm trying to make pretty advanced crap
<MTecknology> hopefully
<MTecknology> this crap is getting to a point where I don't even know what I'm doing now :P
<SiDi> oh, this always happens to me when i code in python / prolog, no worries :d
<MTecknology> I pretty much have no clue what I'm doing, trying to jump into it, getting confused with what I'm doing, trying to understand it all, ya... fun
<MTecknology> I still can't get an understanding of what -> is used for
<SiDi> in php ?
<SiDi> I don't remember :D
<ryanakca> newz2000: Who do I poke for an update on a security review of a wiki theme?
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-13
<techtonik> hi, all. what is the version of MoinMoin on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<BugMaN> techtonik: Versione 1.6.3 [Revisione release]
<BugMaN> techtonik: see there -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo
<techtonik> Ok. Tnx. I wonder if it is possible to add "what links here" actions to this version?
<BugMaN> techtonik: i don't know... maybe on the moinmoin official site there some tips
<techtonik> On official site the feature called backlinks
<techtonik> And you get them when clicking on page title, but I can't click on page title in ubuntu wiki
<BugMaN> techtonik: is a macro -> http://moinmo.in/MacroMarket/Backlinks
<BugMaN> techtonik: and if you see -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo it isn't installed on wiki.com
<BugMaN> techtonik: maybe you can answer to put in this macro
<techtonik> No, macro is a different thing - it is put inside page contents if you want to display backlinks inline.
<techtonik> BugMan: look here -> http://moinmo.in/BackLinks
<BugMaN> techtonik: yep but in wiki.ubuntu.com is not installed
<BugMaN> techtonik: if you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemInfo?action=backlinks for example
<BugMaN> techtonik: wiki say that don't know this command
<techtonik> But it works on help wiki site - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemInfo - just click on SystemInfo title.
<BugMaN> techtonik: hmm yeap and the version is the same
<BugMaN> techtonik: maybe wiki.ubuntu.com has a .css that don't link title
<techtonik> It cannot be css, because there is no link href element in page source. So it should be bug in Ubuntu theme for MoinMoin.
<techtonik> Filled a proposal at http://moinmo.in/FeatureRequests/ExplicitBacklinksMenuEntry
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-14
<mogus> I came here to say that whatever software your wiki / wikis currently run on, sucks.
<mogus> And there's more where that came from.
<mogus> Any serious human being would use MediaWiki
<mogus> I agree it has problems, though.
<mogus> For one, its proprietary.
<mogus> Two, it doesnt use CamelCase
<mogus> Three it does not support extensions
<mogus> Four, its appearance can't be changed, and that's why we see all these MediaWiki sites looking like Wikipedia
<mogus> Five, its not cool to use something that actually works
<mogus> Six, it can't be integrated with external Canonical login protocols, unless something has changed since I last looked eight years ago
<mogus> Seven, it doesn't support in-browser video editing
<mogus> Eight, it has Jimbo Wales' stench on it
<mogus> Nine, my grandmother could use it, if she knew what a computer was
<mogus> Ten, its pompous software
<mogus> Other than that, it works quite well, and I think wiki.ubuntu.org should use MediaWiki - it would get things done.
<mogus> bbl.
<omegamormegil> Greetings!  I noticed this bug on Launchpad:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/365665
<omegamormegil> The 9.04 release notes page sometimes still refers to 9.04 RC or 9.04 beta
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-17
<SiDi> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-17
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-18
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, I'm around if you still need me.
 * newz2000 has been offline for a few days while moving to a new home
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> Is it possible for me to get access to a server thats set up the same as u.
<cjohnston> u.c
<cjohnston> I need to be able to test what I have
<newz2000> Hmmm….
<newz2000> cjohnston: do you mean the old u.c or the new one?
<cjohnston> are the servers different? (not the site)
<cjohnston> different setups i guess
<cjohnston> i mean if i could get access to a test replica of ubuntu.com (new or old) on a similar server to what the current one is setup as, that would be great
<newz2000> cjohnston: I have a branch with the theme and modules I can share with you I think
<newz2000> it will be the old site
<newz2000> Another option is just to use wget to mirror a few pages of the site as a static copy
<newz2000> It might be easier than screwing around with drupal
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> any thoughts about somewhere to put it with a similar server setup?
<newz2000> cjohnston: sorry for the delay, getting hit from all sides after a four day weekend.
<newz2000> cjohnston: any common apache2 install on hardy will give you a very similar feel
<newz2000> configuration I mean
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-20
<stas> newz2000: hi, today is the meetup?
<cjohnston> stas: yes...
<stas> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> np
<newz2000> yep, meeting in about 2.5 hours
<cjohnston> newz2000: i have the day off today
<cjohnston> just for you
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> I know you're too excited to wait to hear what's going on
<newz2000> :-)
<cjohnston> youd better call me and make sure im awake
<cjohnston> ok maybe i was told to take the day off by the wife
<cjohnston> and this just happened to be a benifit
<cjohnston> but still
<newz2000> turn your speakers up loud and I'll ping you
<newz2000> :-)
<cjohnston> hah
<stas> :)
<stas> btw will it be held here or on #ubuntu-meeting ?
<cjohnston> good point
<cjohnston> meeting
<newz2000> #ubuntu-meeting
<MTecknology> echowarp: how's it going?
<echowarp> MTecknology: great. I gave newz a heads up on our work on ubuntu-drupal
<echowarp> remember that the meeting is in ubuntu-meeting, not here
<MTecknology> echowarp: cool, yup - i'm there
<thorwil> newz2000: actually brand is not just more than a logo. some define brand as the outcome, how an entity is perceived by the audience/public. sabdfl stated that he shouldn't have called it brand, but rather visual identity, so that looks like a decision to follow that definition
<thorwil> i admit it can be quite bothersome to avoid the use of "branding" to mean the application of a visual identity :/
<stas> guys, the wordpress theme handles attachments ugly http://design.canonical.com/2010/05/talk-type/4601841187_273f368008_o/
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-21
<MTecknology> newz2000: "2. It is not our plan for this project to create general purpose themes" That was the goal when I started ubuntu-drupal.
<thorwil> newz2000: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2010-May/012131.html. reply to add/correct if necessary :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-22
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<stas> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> stas: your part of the ubuntu-wp thing right?
<stas> cjohnston: yes
<stas> I started the project
<cjohnston> is there a current design that is being worked on?
<stas> i'm waiting for a bare html template to port to wp
<cjohnston> gotcha
<stas> I wrote a proposal, but the ubuntu-ru looks better
<stas> actually if I had a template I can write up the theme in about a weekend (this way I built ubuntu-md.org)
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> I'm wanting to start workin on our loco-teams site.. it needs lots of work
<stas> cjohnston: what loco you're part of?
<cjohnston> florida
<stas> and you're using wordpress?
<stas> or just about to use it
<cjohnston> yes
<stas> nice
<stas> cjohnston: when creating ubuntu-md I needed a couple of features like multilanguage and stuff, do you use any plugins or special features in theme?
<stas> with theme*
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<cjohnston> i havent done any work with it yet
<stas> ok, thats great, no sifi requirements ease the work :)
<cjohnston> hehe
<stas> anyway, lets keep in touch, you're the first who would use the theme except my loco, which is cool
<cjohnston> :-_
<stas> I also decided with adiroiban we should move ubuntu-ro to wordpress too
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-23
<cjohnston> stas: is the ru theme available somewhere for viewing or just in the branch
<stas> cjohnston: if you're subscribed to ubuntu-website mailing list
<stas> agafonov sent an email
<stas> with some links for testing the html
<cjohnston> let me look again.. i guess i missed it
<cjohnston> there it is
<stas> send some feedback if you're checking it
<cjohnston> I would personally go with something more like design.canonical.cpom
<cjohnston> com
<stas> yeah, that's ok but for blogs, we gonna have to deal with full featured websites, wiki's and forums
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-16
<MTecknology> woo!
<cjohnston> ?
<MTecknology> finally got done with light-drupal7-theme
<MTecknology> now the LP-OpenID modules.. and the other modules...
<MTecknology> cjohnston: want to help with those?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> I don't know anything about drupal
<MTecknology> you should learn and help me!! :D
<cjohnston> You haven't seen my action item list yet from uds
<MTecknology> no
<cjohnston> heh
<pleia2> it's longer than mine :)
<MTecknology> It seems people love to use drupal because it's insanely flexible and versatile; but nobody wants to develop for it for the same reason..
<cjohnston> pleia2: my first time walking away with action items :-(
<pleia2> cjohnston: oh I see, making up for the all the past ones? ;)
<cjohnston> I've done plenty of work in the past, just never needed them defined as action items
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> yeah, that's actually how it tends to go for me too, and I collect them post-uds
<cjohnston> pleia2 needs to fix my system
<pleia2> did you break it?
<cjohnston> well.. I got tired of all the kernel panics last week and wanted to try lubuntu... so now I'm getting errors trying to install
<pleia2> sounds like you've got hardware problems :(
<MTecknology> kernel panics get annoying quite quick....
<cjohnston> agreed MTecknology
<cjohnston> the errors im getting right now are casper something or another
<pleia2> plus I'm not a lubuntu person, sabdfl just asked me to take notes! ;)
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> but you rock.. so you can fix anything
<pleia2> I'd cook it with memtest overnight
<cjohnston> heh
<pleia2> "it's always bad memory"
<MTecknology> the last time i had a long stream of panics it was because I was trying to interface with novell netware crap
<pleia2> actually on my old laptop it's a bad pcmcia slot, but it's usually memory :)
<cjohnston> I wasnt the only one who started getting kernel panics last week tho
<MTecknology> 6 modules to convert from Drupal 6 to 7; 2 for the openid/launchpad login, 1 that uses an overhauled drupal core module heavily, and the other 3 should be easy
<MTecknology> then I can stop getting all sorts of emails asking me when I'm going to get it done... :P
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: Heya
<nigelb> I've been asked to talk to you when I asked about a site listing ubuntu-related jobs
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: hello
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: apologies, was in a meeting earlier
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: ah, np :)
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: how can i help?
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: I was told you're working on something that would be a generic job board on ubuntu.com where ubuntu-related jobs can be posted.  I was wondering if I could help you on that
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: help is always great! its something we need to look at to figure out how we maintain it, from an infrastructure perspective
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: at this point, have you started working on the code already? Or is it a step before that?
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: we also need to establish how people submit jobs, when they expire, where they link to etc..
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: we're still thinking about the best solution
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: I've helped a friend a while back on building a job board (which is open sourced), we solved a few problems there.  I'm wonder if we could replicate the workflow that he had
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: could you tell me a little more about how it worked?
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: sure, here's the link to it http://jobs.hasgeek.in/
<nigelb> It worked like this.  Anyone could go in and post a job.  It would be moderated until a mail to the person who posted was confirmed
<nigelb> Then it would be displayed for 30 days
<nigelb> We had spam on the website about twice or thrice but he had to manually go in and delete it, meaning, he doesn't have a backend for it yet (but its being worked on)
<nigelb> I'm not sure how much this workflow would work for us because I can think we're sure to get lots of spam.
<nigelb> If we were to make it such that someone has to manually go in and sort spam -> that makes it easily defaceable.
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: yeah, i would have to discuss it with IS to see what their thoughts were or suggestions to get over those hurddles
<nigelb> but on the other hand, it might make it harder for jobs to get posted
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: yeah.... i like the simplicity of the postits
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: in any case, if I can be of any help at any stage whether its coding or discussion, I'd love to help :)
<nigelb> the design is just neat and gets out of the way :)
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: thank you very much nigel. let me investigate a little further and talk about it with the team and i'll be in touch soon.
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: Great! Thank you :-)
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: np! thanks!
<mhall119> newz2000: we were wonding if we could use #ubuntu-website for discussing loco-directory, summit, Hall of Fame and other community-developed sites
<mhall119> we've been doing it in -locoteams, but it's out of place there
<newz2000> mhall119: I think it's fine
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^
<nigelb> \m/
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-17
<mpt> "With the release of Ubuntu 7.04 last year..."
<nigelb> mhall119: I suggest we do all the reviews on friday
<nigelb> and keep submitting merge requests throughout the week
<nigelb> (not that you do all of them)
<nigelb> But that way, everyone's slightly free and around generically
<mhall119> that's a good idea, since my Fridays are generally going to be more free
<nigelb> Yeah, and I like the idea of just doing merge requests and then looking at all of them together
<nigelb> what in the.... mothership is missing on my copy of summit :\
<mhall119> nigelb: get the latest ubuntu_website?
<nigelb> mhall119: django light themes?
<mhall119> yesh
<nigelb> cjohnston: No, we won't
<nigelb> We don't use information from Launchpad that's not already publically available, meaning, we don't depend on LP information from a particular user.
<daker_> newz2000, http://i.imgur.com/sUH3D.png
<newz2000> daker: what should I be looking for here?
<daker_> everyone can request CDs even if he is the team owner
<daker> i am not the team owner/contact and i have the form to request the package
<daker> newz2000, do you know where
<daker> i fill bugs for it ?
<newz2000> Hmm...
<newz2000> sadly, I don't but let me ask
<daker> 2 or 3 packages where send to people who are no the team owner
<newz2000> daker: I've pinged the guy behind the forms.c.c website to see if he knows
<daker> newz2000, you can test https://forms.canonical.com/lococd
<daker> ok
<newz2000> daker: why don't you go ahead and e-mail me the details and I'll forward it on. matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<daker> ok
<daker> newz2000, ok sent
<newz2000> daker: thanks
<nigelb> heh, my respect for kirkland increased a few folds
<nigelb> He actually scrolled through render.py *at* UDS and submitted a merge proposal
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: Either of your around?
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~kirkland/summit/irc-url/+merge/60931
<nigelb> I'm not sure if we want to do this, it would add another icon to each session with irc:// links to the channel
<nigelb> It breaks because you can't know room name until the session is placed on a room.
<nigelb> and at the point of rendering that the merge is proposed we just don't know which room it goes into
<nigelb> (just reply when either of you are back)
<nigelb> With that I call it a day today, extremely productive day I think :)
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, if anything the link should be on the room name in the column header
<mhall119> since it's specific to the room, not the session
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, feel free to reject the merge now or on friday when we go through all the pending ones
<cjohnston> yo
<nigelb> ahoy cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey joey
<cjohnston> nigelb: bug 784015
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784015 in summit "Summit should use login.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784015
<nigelb> cjohnston: ya
<cjohnston> did you read my reply?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I replied to your comments in there here
<nigelb> nigelb>cjohnston: No, we won't
<nigelb>  [8:00 PM] <nigelb>We don't use information from Launchpad that's not already publically available, meaning, we don't depend on LP information from a particular user.
<cjohnston> Yes we do.. Registering
<cjohnston> nigelb: imo the channel name at the top should be the irc link
<nigelb> cjohnston: that's pulled from an XML.
<nigelb> cjohnston: the channel name at top is the link to icecast
<nigelb> okay, I have a call now.  Be back in a few.
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/ I see no links to icecast
<nigelb> cjohnston: no one bothered to fill it up
<cjohnston> but you cant register attendance without having an lp account
<nigelb> I blame jorge
<cjohnston> gotcha
<nigelb> cjohnston: you can't have a SSO account without launchpad account
<cjohnston> I believe you can
<nigelb> cjohnston: ubuntu sso is basically exactly the same as launchpad, but with different themeing and config
<cjohnston> right. but you dont have to have an LP account iirc
<nigelb> ya
<nigelb> so how does that block us?
<nigelb> to register use your launchpad account
<nigelb> to sign in, use SSo
<nigelb> SSO
<cjohnston> how are you going to register your attendance in LP without having an LP acocunt
<cjohnston> so you want a user to create an sso and then create an LP?
<nigelb> ya
<cjohnston> umm.
<cjohnston> IMO no
<nigelb> Well, I'll be honest
<cjohnston> that seems like doubling the work
<cjohnston> for the user
<nigelb> how many users coming to UDS doesn't have LP account?
<nigelb> No, it isn't
<nigelb> most people have launchpad accounts and then sso acconuts
<cjohnston> but you dont have to have an sso account if you have an lp account
<cjohnston> nigelb: they all have one if they have done anything on summit
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes, you have an sso account if you have LP
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-18
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: http://imagebin.org/153853
<Ronnie> mhall119: nice!
<nigelb> mhall119: Is that a bad thing?
<nigelb> mhall119: I kind of like it.
<cjohnston> I like it too
<cjohnston> nigelb: thats what we need to be able to move to login.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> mhall119: At this point, is there something we need to do to get that?
<cjohnston> to move to l.u.c?
<mhall119> nigelb: we need the django-openid-auth updates to get it
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, ok
<nigelb> mhall119: will you be pushing your work onto isd's ppa so we can bribe the sysadmins?
<mhall119> the current django-openid-auth didn't pass along the cause of the login failure, so we wouldn't be able to get useful info
<mhall119> nigelb: yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: but the code that checks for a username being returned is going to have to be in loco dir and summit correct?
<mhall119> there's also code changes to loco-dir for this
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
<nigelb> its better we move onto it sooner than later.
<cjohnston> moving to l.u.c it really doesnt matter.. getting the no username thing done is important
<nigelb> yeah
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-19
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqwJejqdQRk
<cjohnston> that your stupid usb thing
<mhall119> no, that's my awesome usb thing
<nigelb> mhall119: Its *awesome*
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: the awesome usb thing ;)
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/fixes-642132/+merge/54193 has landed in trunk!
<mhall119> now we just have to wait for the package to be built, and then sweet-talk IS into installing it
<mhall119> hopefully my other code, to give a friendlier explanation of why login fails, will land and be part of that build
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> I'll need to propose my LD changes and make similar ones to summit
<nigelb> mhall119: do you remember which bit of changes caused the % failure?
<mhall119> in summit?
<nigelb> mhall119: I'd like to try and figure out where to start fixing render.py :\
<mhall119> nigelb: start from orbit, with a nuke
<nigelb> mhall119: hahah.  After getting 2 fixes into LP, render.py seems like a good starting point :p
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> nigelb: so the problem is that render.py builds up a string, using a combination of static strings and db values
<mhall119> then it takes the whole combined string and runs it through the built-in string formatting
<mhall119> which means that if you have a % in one of those db values, it's going to think it's a string formatting variable
<nigelb> so we need more escaping?
<nigelb> or is there a different solution to the problem
<nigelb> I mean, we can rewrite render.py but how can we do things differently is my question
<mhall119> so the easiest way is, whenever you are pulling in a value from the db, do a .replace('%', '%%')
<nigelb> mhall119: ah.  But the way that render.py does things is not not wrong per se.
<mhall119> on the db value before you append it to the string
<mhall119> nigelb: everything about render.py is wrong
<nigelb> mhall119: haha, that's why I asked how would I fix it if I were interested in rewriting it.
<mhall119> if you're interested in rewriting it, use templates
<nigelb> (I am interested in rewriting it from scratch if that would give it more love)
<nigelb> mhall119: explain more?
<mhall119> instead of manually building up the entire page with a series a string concatenations, just build up the data as context variables and pass it to a template
<nigelb> mhall119: Are you free on Friday for a call to explain how to start?
<mhall119> only after noon my time
<mhall119> Michelle voluntold me to help out at the school in the morning
<nigelb> around this time?
<nigelb> 1400 UTC that is
<nigelb> bahhh
<nigelb> 1400 your time
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> I should be home then,  yes
<mhall119> we can see if cjohnston is available to join in too
<mhall119> geez, I really need to convert readfeeder over to postgres, mysql is sloooow
<mhall119> (for writes anyway)
<nigelb> awesome
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> postgres is awesome.
<cjohnston> get me to do what
<nigelb> cjohnston: call at 1400 tomorrow.
<nigelb> 1400 your time
<cjohnston> I should be able to
<cjohnston> whats it for? render.py?
<cjohnston> skype or somethign else?
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-20
<nigelb> Congrats folks on http://cmsexpo.net/awards!
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> question :shouldn't we have a "static.ubuntu.com" to old the static content (css, images, js) shared by all the *.ubuntu.com website ? this could accelerate the display of every web application and avoid differences
<cjohnston> sorry mhall119, nigelb.. I got stuck and couldnt get home :-/
<joey> "I got stuck and couldnt get home" cjohnston says.  Wow... that's just ripe for .... interpretation. :-)
<cjohnston> nice
<mhall119> cjohnston: no problem
<mhall119> YoBoY: there isn't currently a CDN for ubuntu, but it's been discussed off and on within ISD/w 24
<YoBoY> ok mhall119 good to know
<nigelb> joey: heh
<newz2000> we actually have it mhall119, YoBoY
<newz2000> we're just not using it.
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> files.ubuntu.com optimized for serving static content via http or https
<newz2000> It's not high on the priority list I guess.
<YoBoY> (fail) ^^"
<YoBoY> but great :)
<YoBoY> the content is documented/versioned/something ?
<mhall119> newz2000: very good to kno
<mhall119> know
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-21
<bebe> hello
<bebe> pls, how do i install ubuntu as host os not in virtual machine
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-22
<nigelb> so, mhall119 is actively reviewing summit \m/
<nigelb> That was a looooong call.
<nigelb> cjohnston: what should I do now?
<cjohnston> a new pull
<nigelb> it wants my launchpad credentials
<nigelb> read-only?
<nigelb> *public read-only?
<cjohnston> I dont remember.. I think so
<nigelb> its pulling info from lp I guess
 * nigelb waits
<cjohnston> itll be a lil bit
<nigelb> aww
<nigelb> *yawn*
<nigelb> mhall119: Are you reviewing all the outstanding merges? :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: are you able to run update-openids.py on ld?
<YoBoY> question : do we have a "project group" to group all the ubuntu websites projects ? if not, do we plan to have one ?
<cjohnston> you mean like a project that lists all related projects or something?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> like that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-website-project
<YoBoY> oups too fast, didn't want to put the bugs page ^^'
<cjohnston> no we dont.. I'd thought about it though.. nigelb, mhall119 what do you think? if so I'll create one
<cjohnston> community-website-projects  or something of the link
<cjohnston> like
<YoBoY> for example yes, the name is not really important :)
<nigelb> I don't mind, but I'm just wondering how it gives us value besides putting them all in one place.
<cjohnston> nigelb: I'd say for one that when we get webstuff on d.u.c it could show all the community maintained projects
<YoBoY> nigelb, it's just that, putting them all in one place, it make it easy to have common wiki pages (how to report a bug, how to contribute, ...)
<nigelb> cjohnston: ack, I agree.
<nigelb> YoBoY: but Lp doesn't have wiki, and the bugs have to be filed against the correct project anyway
<cjohnston> well.. for reporting bugs id rather get filed in the correct place
<YoBoY> nigelb, yes, right, but you can choose the project when you report a bug on the project group
<nigelb> one of the reason, I'm hesitating is it might become a dumping ground for bugs.
<YoBoY> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-website-project/+filebug << look
<cjohnston> we'd just have to file them to the right place.
<nigelb> ok, its awesome.
<nigelb> lets go for it
<cjohnston> thats kinda cool
<nigelb> cjohnston: you might have to talk to the lp team to get a project as super project, so might be possible only on Monday.
<YoBoY> you can always see each separated project, it's just an easy way to find them all
<cjohnston> I guess mhall119 has disappeared
<nigelb> for some fresh air :p
<cjohnston> if mhall119 agrees I'll make it happen
<YoBoY> cool :)
<YoBoY> question : there is a global ML also ?
<cjohnston> no.. just a LD one
<mhall119> cjohnston: what?
<cjohnston> what what
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> mhall119: we were planning on creating a super project on LP to include all the community web projects, YoBoY does that for the French web team.
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't know about running updte-openids on LD
<cjohnston> ok..
<mhall119> better to file an RT for it
<cjohnston> will do
<mhall119> nigelb: not a bad idea
<cjohnston> thoughts oon a name? community-website-project  ??
<nigelb> Don't bikeshed, pick one, go with it :)
<cjohnston> You pick one
<cjohnston> mhall119: should they do a db backup first?
<mhall119> cjohnston: shouldn't be necessary
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> nigelb: yes, I'm reviewing summit branches
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I started trying to make sure all the pictures we show on LD are attributed to the right person flickr.
<nigelb> Still working on it, but yes, there is a start.
<mhall119> cool
<cjohnston> mhall119: should just be on cranberry cd /srv/loco.ubuntu.com.loco_directory ./manage.py update-openids      correct?
<mhall119> cjohnston: there might be a specific settings file they need to use, that's the part I don't konw
<cjohnston> I guess if they have problems they will ask?
<YoBoY> Ha, I remember now why I not on the LD ML, it's members restricted... why ?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> you have to sign up for the ml but thats it
<YoBoY> you use the launchpad ML of loco-directory-dev right ?
<cjohnston> no
<YoBoY> hum... so where I find a link to this ml ? ^^"
<nigelb> there is a lists.ubuntu.com one which we use
<cjohnston> on ld
<YoBoY> (too much source of informations)
<YoBoY> missed to look at the loco about page, crap :p
<nigelb> http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/
<cjohnston> iirc an email was sent to the loco contact ml as well
<YoBoY> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> ok, bed time.
<YoBoY> (not really used this list ¬_¬)
<nigelb> well, doesn't make sense when most of talk on IRC anyway.
<nigelb> Almost all of the development planning is through bugs
<nigelb> or blueprints
<YoBoY> yes... but not everyone can follow 24/7 on irc ^^" we always think good decisions are those where everyone can follow, so ml are better for that. But ld don't really have decisions to take :)
<nigelb> I don't think we have situations where "decisions" need to be taken that often
<nigelb> that sort of things are done at UDS
<nigelb> cjohnston: I hate you.
<nigelb> cjohnston: that script is still running :/
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> I'm going to leave it overnight and figure it out in the morning.
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> what script?
<cjohnston> the status script
<cjohnston> trying to figure out why the <article> is screwing the theme up
<nigelb> mhall119: for like one line of html code, I'm spending 2 hours or so now getting the data :/
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> nigelb: one of your MP's didn't get approved, if you can look at it tomorrow
<mhall119> everything else has landed
<nigelb> mhall119: will d so right away
<nigelb> mhall119: that change is already merge in.
<nigelb> *merged
<nigelb> mhall119: I submitted this before the other one I think, hence the confusion.  Sorry!
<nigelb> mhall119: do you want me to delete this one or mark it as merged?
<mhall119> nigelb: if it's not needed, just delete it
<nigelb> mhall119: okay, great :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-14
<cjohnston> daker: help with?
<daker> cjohnston, with uds.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> daker: we want to implement something similar to it into summit
<cjohnston> mornin steveedwards
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey. How's it going?
<cjohnston> Not too bad.. You?
<cjohnston> So after geting some use with that display project, we have decided we would like to build it into summit, the right way, instead of JS/iframe hacking it up like it currently i
<cjohnston> s
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'm pretty good, thanks.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sounds like a good idea.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<cjohnston> It will work out a whole lot better I think.. less error prone
<steveedwards> cjohnston: How was UDS for you?
<cjohnston> great
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Excellent news.
<cjohnston> a whole bunch of great feedback on summit, and no real usability issues mentioned other than not letting people control everything they wanted to control
<cjohnston> eh
<cjohnston> heh
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Great stuff. Glad it's gone down so well.
<cjohnston> 1
<nigelb> 2
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: do you have a clean summit db ?
<daker-cloud> mhall119: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/demo/test.html
<mhall119> daker-cloud: interesting
<daker-cloud> the orange line is suppose to indicate the actual time like in google calendar
<daker-cloud> mhall119: do you have a clean summit db ?
<mhall119> daker-cloud: I have one I've used for local dev
<mhall119> I'm not sure what you mean by "clean" though
<daker-cloud> mhall119: db with content
<daker-cloud> mhall119: can you link to your local db ?
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/3b3d1UNkSn3rL1R0dQtOon daker-cloud
<daker-cloud> TY cjohnston :)
<mhall119> thanks cjohnston
<daker-cloud> mhall119: cjohnston http://i.imgur.com/LQ7yr.png
<cjohnston> im not sure yet how we want to do hangouts...
<cjohnston> let me talk to Linaro about how we did them last time at Connect
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-15
<daker> cjohnston, sure ツ
<technoviking> can web guru here start checking out the Ubuntu theme on ubuntuforums.org and files bugs on what is not in the proper guidelines. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org/+filebug
<cjohnston> technoviking: they are all asleep right now
<cjohnston> I'll talk with them in the mornin
<cjohnston> but if you stay in here it will be easier
<technoviking> cool, will be on tomorrow 11am MST
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-16
<cjohnston> steveedwards: good afternoon
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hello there.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I don't know if you have heard yet, but technoviking has rethemed the forums.... I was hoping that you guys could provide feedback on the new design..
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yeah, I saw the blog post. Lily's away at the minute, but James might have some free time. I'll ask.
<cjohnston> sure thing
<cjohnston> steveedwards: fwiw, there are two different themes to review.. so he needs to know that if he has the time
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah, okay. I'll let him know.
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: How do we review the second theme?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: down at the very bottom
<steveedwards> technoviking: Nice work, BTW. The forum looks miles better.
<cjohnston> you will see a drop down
<cjohnston> It will either say Ubuntu or Ubuntu White depending on what theme you currently see
<cjohnston> you want the other one
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I see it. Cool. Why do we offer two themes?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'm not criticising: just curious.
<cjohnston> not sure
<cjohnston> does the ubuntu white meet the guidelines?
<cjohnston> (I have nothing to do with the forums)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I think the first theme's closer to the guidelines on first inspection. We'll take a look at them both.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I personally don't like the one without the orange main-nav bar..
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No problem.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Off now. Have a good one and speak soon.
<cjohnston> thanks.. you too
<AlanBell> now lets see if I can power up the HDD that had summit+etherpad-lite kinda workingish
<cjohnston> ish.. nice
<technoviking> cjohnston: the second theme was before I could get the top bar orange, vbulletin has some crazy css. Now people will complain if I remove
<cjohnston> technoviking: say it doesnt meet the guidelines
<cjohnston> ;-)
<technoviking> cjohnston: then people will complain that Canonical is removing freedom of choice
<cjohnston> technoviking: its within the 2nd tier of sites, so it is supposed to follow the guidelines
<cjohnston> if people have a problem the complaint is with Canonical, not you
<technoviking> I will let the FC and CC be the bad guys
<technoviking> :)
<cjohnston> I understand what you are saying, but yes, Canonical has ever right when your using their trademark, their hosting, etc to require certain things
<cjohnston> s/ever/every
<technoviking> can someone help me figure our why the Announcement bar looks off http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
<daker-cloud> technoviking: what do you mean ?
<daker-cloud> ah colspan="6" instead of colspan="5"
<technoviking> yeah, except I can't find the colspan="5" I need to change
<daker-cloud> you mean in the code ?$
<technoviking> yeah
<daker-cloud> and where is the templates ?
<technoviking> found it, ugh.. vbulletin is evil
<daker-cloud> phpbb FTW!
<daker-cloud> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hi
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-17
<technoviking> daker: ping
<technoviking> is #dd4814 the proper link color
<technoviking> neverming, google for the win
<daker-cloud> technoviking: yep :)
<technoviking> quick question, you know where the wide dotted pattern graphic can be downloadws
<daker-cloud> technoviking: 1- http://design.ubuntu.com if you need anything related to design
<daker-cloud> 2- http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/dot-patterns
<technoviking> I didn't see a downloadable file
<daker-cloud> the colors are here http://design.ubuntu.com/web/colour
 * daker-cloud looking for a link
<daker-cloud> pictos are here http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads
<daker-cloud> technoviking: i don't a downloadable file
<daker-cloud> just Ctrl+s this one http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/themes/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/img/background-dots.png
<technoviking> thanks!
<daker-cloud> :)
<technoviking> what would a good mono set to use to replace this on forums for code display Ubuntu, "Bitstream Vera Sans", "DejaVu Sans", Tahoma, sans-serif;
<cjohnston> technoviking: I believe it's Ubuntu Mono
<technoviking> will try that
<technoviking> will need a backup mono for people who don't have font.
<cjohnston> use the google font something ro another thingie
<cjohnston> http://www.google.com/webfonts#UsePlace:use/Collection:Ubuntu
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-18
<technoviking> Is there a set color for borders within the brand guidelines?
<daker> borders ? http://design.ubuntu.com/web/rounded-corners-and-drop-shadows
<steveedwards> technoviking: We tend to use #aea79f for box borders on the web.
<technoviking> steveedwards: thanks
<steveedwards> technoviking: No worries.
<technoviking> going to try to fix the rounded corner on the forums today to match the guidelines, vBulletin is the devil :)
<steveedwards> technoviking: I can imagine. Good luck!
<AlanBell> what do you think about the idea of embedding UDS video pages from blip.tv into the summit meeting pages after UDS?
<AlanBell> so the UDS meeting model would grow a video field, and someone would populate it with the blip or youtube URL and it would grow an embedded video below the pad
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> cause I dont want to get stuck adding them
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> AlanBell: +1
<nigelb> AlanBell: we can get cjohnston to add them :D
<AlanBell> same for the audio files
<cjohnston> if it can be automated, but im against making something that requires human involvement... when it does people complain too much that it isnt done quick enough
<nigelb> cjohnston: I thought you were full-time summit dev? :D
<cjohnston> not full time, and keyword being dev
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-19
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-r/ can you see that?
<daker-cloud> yes :) i can it
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> nothing interesting in it yet, just a default summit
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-r/meeting/1/happy-hour/ with etherpad lite in it
<AlanBell> but no fancy integration yet
 * AlanBell reboots the etherpad-lite server, that bit will be broken for a sec
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/uds-r/projector/kitchen/
<AlanBell> prototype for the projector page layout
<AlanBell> total size is 1280x800 which is the projector resolution
<AlanBell> room and current meeting name in the banner at the top, along with a clock and countdown to the end of the session
<AlanBell> in the footer, details of the next sessions
<daker-cloud> AlanBell: what do you think http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/demo/test.html ?
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-20
<AlanBell> daker-cloud: nice concept
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: are you attending connect ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker-cloud> ah China :) lucky
<cjohnston> i duno about that
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-14
<JoseeAntonioR> daker or cjohnston: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: let me know when you're around, this is kinda an urgent matter
<TheDrums> JoseeAntonioR: Got a backup plan for the webchat links by chance? :P
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: ?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> TheDrums_: absolutely
<JoseeAntonioR> daker, cjohnston: notice that webchat is down, I created a backup plan, https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/summit-if-webchat-doesnt-work can be deployed instead, it only has changes on the virtual_meeting.html page, and the code is the one from summit/production, not trunk
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: mhall119 created one yesterday to allow it to be defined instead of hard code it
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: and I saw a 'needs fixing' by daker
<cjohnston> its still a better option
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check if I can fix it
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/configurable-webchat-url/+merge/163628
<cjohnston> mhall119 should be online any minute to fix it
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and, another quick question, why is the uio at the end of the webchat embed on summit?
<cjohnston> huh
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> <iframe style="width:100%; border:2px solid #000000" src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels={% for ai in agenda_items %}{{ ai.room.irc_channel }}{% endfor %}&uio=Mj10cnVlJjQ9dHJ1ZSY5PXRydWUmMTA9dHJ1ZSYxMz1mYWxzZSYxND1mYWxzZQbf
<cjohnston> thats the styling iirc
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: hi
<nigelb> what's up?
<cjohnston> nigelb: I can't ssh in anymore
<cjohnston> can you plese kick tarmac
<nigelb> I haven't done anything. /me looks
<cjohnston> I get connection refused on 443
<nigelb> I just ssh'd in.
<nigelb> anyway
<nigelb> tarmac running now
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-15
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: pong
<PabloRubianes> hi
<PabloRubianes> jose point me to reach you to a problem I am having with the loco portal
<PabloRubianes> I cant make it run localy
<PabloRubianes> I am trying to make it work on ubuntu 14.04
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: what's the issue you're having?
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: are you using virtualenv?
<PabloRubianes> the "make init" does not work
<PabloRubianes> I was able to make it work on previous ubuntu versions
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: yes for other stuff I did virtualenv works
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: it could be the virtualenv setup that's failing, there are some issues with packages not being where they used to be
<PabloRubianes> I was finally having some free time I want to use to help in the loco portal
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7469298/
<mhall119> yeah, that looks familiar
<mhall119> daker: ^^ do you have a ready solution to the virtualenv setup issue for LTP?
<PabloRubianes> atfer work I will try to find a solution but I wanted to ask if there's one already
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: I think so, a change to the requirements.txt I think
<PabloRubianes> yesteday I try to use a newer version of the bzr but got the same error
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: I think it's a change that needs to be made to the Launchpad URL to tell virtualenv where to find it
<mhall119> daker encountered it too, so I'm hoping he wrote down what he needed to do to fix it
<PabloRubianes> ok, I imagine somebody else should have found this
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: try changing your requirements.txt from using bzr==2.6b2 to bzr>=2.6 and running make clean then make init again
<PabloRubianes> good, I will try it at night
<PabloRubianes> thanks! sorry to bother
<daker> PabloRubianes: hi
<daker> mhall119: PabloRubianes managed to fix it, a MR is coming now
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.makefile/+merge/219768
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-16
<mhall119> thanks daker
<PabloRubianes> thanks daker I just saw what you said, I tried the bzr>=2.6 but did not work, I will try that today
<daker> PabloRubianes: get the last version of trunk & test
<PabloRubianes> daker: Iam @office ATM... but I will try it at night
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-17
<pietroalbini> Hi, I'm from the italian website team (http://www.ubuntu-it.org/)
<pietroalbini> There is a small bug in the web style guide framework (http://design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide)
<pietroalbini> Who I can contact?
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-18
<nottrobin> pietroalbini: file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/
<nottrobin> pietroalbini: actually, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-web-style-guide
#ubuntu-website 2015-05-13
<MTecknology> hm..
<MTecknology> jpds wasn't the magical ubuntu web guy when I was a pain in the bum here, was he?..
<MTecknology> I should have logs to know who I was talking to, but I don't :(
<jpds> MTecknology: I think that was newz
<MTecknology> jpds_: yup, that guy! thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-16
<kus> what I don't get is why is spam such a big problem for Ubuntu? I've never heard locking down the English Wikipedia because of spam. I'm sure they would have more spam than we do?
<kus> please take a look at the emaill I sent to ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> kus: join #ubuntu-community-team and say the same thing, you will get a lot more coverage there :)
<kus> tsimonq2, no cigar :S
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-18
<FurretUber> Hi, I would like to add a suggestion at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames but I can't. I tried to join the team to edit the wiki but there are 100 users waiting, some since 2016. Is there another way to add the suggestion?
#ubuntu-website 2020-05-12
<guiverc> I'm getting a PDOException: SQLSTATE... error on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/
<guiverc> iso.qa.ubuntu.com is working for me again :)
<guiverc> nah I'm still getting "PDOException: SQLSTATE[08006] [7] FATAL: connection limit exceeded for non-superusers in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /srv/drupal-qa-tracker/www/includes/lock.inc)."
